# G0704 plastic gear shredded



## cg 2005 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yesterday I shredded the plastic gear on my G0704.  At first I thought it was because I was hogging a trough 3/4" deep with a 1/2" hogger.  After taking apart the top assembly and looking at the gear it is easy to see the teeth from the motor gear never fully meshed into the plastic gear.  It looks like the motor was not properly adjusted.  Only about 20% of the depth of the gear teeth is sheared.

I ordered to 2 new gears from Grizzly.  I also order a set from GTC gears with a different ratio.  I am going to try to bump up the rpms to about 3500 to 4000.


----------



## Metalmann (Oct 15, 2012)

If it only sheared off 20%, I'd readjust; and keep using it until the new gears arrive.

The RPMS will be helpful, good luck.


----------



## cg 2005 (Oct 15, 2012)

Metalmann said:


> If it only sheared off 20%, I'd readjust; and keep using it until the new gears arrive.
> 
> The RPMS will be helpful, good luck.




Yes, I was thinking that as well.  It will depend on how long it takes to get the new gears.  I have a spare mill on which I can finish the project.

RPM's:  I was running around 1600 or so to keep the vibration down.  The cut was going very well until the tool just stopped.  All of the gear teeth were sheared to the same depth around the circumference of the gear.


----------

